# Trespasser



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

DEDGOOSE said:


> ...... Threads such as this only spread awareness and thus further limits opportunities for waterfowlers.. We are our own worst enemy.. With the complications of Riparian Rights we may not be able to hunt any inland waters in the future..


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

If you lived where he did, and owned property on the lake, would you be hunting it? Not saying its right, just saying. Something to think about


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

If he wants to hunt the lake he should talk to his neighbors and get permission from them to hunt off his dock if he wants to hunt so bad. Shocking to see how many of u guys condone trespassing and poaching.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Downwind him at hours and slowly set up a huge spread. See how he likes being jerked around.

Just kidding.

Technically, if no other laws apply, he cannot hunt there. And you can't throw him off; the land owner has to complain. The d n r could ticket him for no permission if they checked, but probably would let it go.

My parents have a weed bed in front of their cottage that is a great place to hunt on a s e wind. Woke up one day to someone putting a layout spread in front of their place. Tender boat came over to talk and offered to pick up, instead we tied it off to the dock and had coffee on the porch while the guy in the layout got soaked. Worked for all of us, except maybe the guy in the layout. They told me and it's proven true that no one cares up there, a far cry from the lakes around Holland...


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

bclinton said:


> If he wants to hunt the lake he should talk to his neighbors and get permission from them to hunt off his dock if he wants to hunt so bad. Shocking to see how many of u guys condone trespassing and poaching.


 
So you ask people's opinions then don't like what you hear. So maybe next time you should do what ever you feel is right. JMO


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

bclinton said:


> If he wants to hunt the lake he should talk to his neighbors and get permission from them to hunt off his dock if he wants to hunt so bad. Shocking to see how many of u guys condone trespassing and poaching.


Keep on trying to screw with this guy and he will continue to purposely ruin your hunts. You posted on here asking for ones opinions. Riparian rights are very vague. As someone said before, if everyone followed them to a T hunting inland lakes would be extremely limited. Our local DNR takes a common sense approach. Hunters are hunters worst enemy. 

It would be in your favor to work with this guy and not be enemies.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

bclinton said:


> If he wants to hunt the lake he should talk to his neighbors and get permission from them to hunt off his dock if he wants to hunt so bad. Shocking to see how many of u guys condone trespassing and poaching.



It's not trespassing to hunt in from of his property. Trespassing also doesn't mean he is poaching. And a lot of people don't know about trespass laws on inland lakes. It would be in your best interest to talk to him and work something out or it's going to be a never ending pissing match and neither one of you will ever enjoy a decent hunt out there.


----------



## vezben (Aug 13, 2011)

I believe it certainly is trespass as described and I'd totally call BS as well. Private property rights per Michigan law. Easily ticketed by a CO too if he was just offshore of your piece. Owning some fine property myself we deal with this every other year or so. Honestly, when we have tried to be somewhat generous and allow some trespass it doesn't take long for word to get out around here and it goes down hill fast. So, we now take a zero tolerance approach. Negotiate? To me it's no different than your neighbor deciding he's going to hunt your wood lot for deer then negotiating to allow him to stay so long as he tries not to ruin your hunting. No way. Come ask me for permission and you'll likely get it. Setup your spread off my shore without it you'll get a ticket. Your shoreline, your hunting rights period. Pretty sure most of those posting on here would be just as annoyed to have to deal with trespassers on their little exclusive pieces as well.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

HOMEWORK on inland lakes Done


----------



## greenhose (Jan 1, 2011)

The way I read it, if one doesn't own the entire surrounding property of the lake, then that person doesn't have control of the lake beyond their shore. In fact I would be pissed off if I was a landowner on the lake and had to do battle with someone who JUST HAS PERMISSION.

The Michigan Supreme Court in Thompson vs Enz (1967) declared the following:
1. Riparian rights are common to all riparian owners on the same
body of water, and rest entirely upon the fact of title in the fee to
the shore land.

IN ADDITION TO NATURAL RIGHTS A RIPARIAN HAS CORRELATIVE RIGHTS:
A riparian property owner may use his waterfront property to increase his comfort or prosperity for
commercial and recreational pursuits, but they must be reasonable at all times and cannot encroach or
infringe unreasonably upon the use of the surface of the lake or stream by other riparian&#8217;s or members of
the public.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> These threads come up a few times a year but I wish they would just go away.. I believe the guy is trespassing but I think alot of folks hunt in a similar manner on inland lakes.. Not condoning trespassing but we have it pretty good. Threads such as this only spread awareness and thus further limits opportunities for waterfowlers.. We are our own worst enemy.. With the complications of Riparian Rights we may not be able to hunt any inland waters in the future..


Yep, here we go again. Technically, yes the guy is violating the law since he is not hunting over the "property" that he has permission to hunt, which extends to the imaginary center point of the body of water. Yes there are a handful of lakes that have different regs, but not many. 

But there's an old saying..."you may win the battle but you'll lose the war". Keep pushing it with this dude and he could make your life miserable too. Best thing to do is try to be civil with the guy and share the lake...sad, but true.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

In my own opinion who really cares if he hunts the lake also. It sounds like a pretty big lake, and i am sure you two can solve any issues on your own without getting the cops or CO involved again. Learn to share the out doors, and dont be so damn selfish.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

kmonty said:


> In my own opinion who really cares if he hunts the lake also. It sounds like a pretty big lake, and i am sure you two can solve any issues on your own without getting the cops or CO involved again. Learn to share the out doors, and dont be so damn selfish.


I agree. Its selfish crap like this that continues to spread hate and erode the joy and camaraderie of the outdoors. Its a sick world we live in today.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

The best thing you can do is have the landowner sign a limited power of attorney form giving you the authority to remove trespassers. Most law enforcement and DNR won't kick off a trespasser off land unless the owner is present. Whip one up real fast and have the owners sign it, and keep it in your truck. Then law enforcement will be obligated to remove trespassers.


----------



## mibrhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

I hunt with Brian on this lake and I firmly believe he is in violation and if anyone else had same issue they would be pissed and asking guy to leave. If u had permission to hunt a private spot u wouldn't want to share it with someone else who doesn't have permission. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

mibrhunter said:


> I hunt with Brian on this lake and I firmly believe he is in violation and if anyone else had same issue they would be pissed and asking guy to leave. If u had permission to hunt a private spot u wouldn't want to share it with someone else who doesn't have permission. That's my 2 cents.


thats fine...everyone here is just saying to do your homework, find a solution contact who you need to get it enforced. 

working it out between hunters is always the best solution. 2 hunters having a pissing match over a spot (or lake) etc..no matters whos in the right, it almost ends badly. 

good luck to you guys, hope it ends good.


----------



## mibrhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm sure we will come to a solution but we certainly are not being unreasonable by asking him to leave and taking necessary actions if he doesn't leave.


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

This is an interesting thread, and I think I'm learning a bit. My question is if a public lake has a ton of houses on it, like most due, how the heck would anyone ever be able to hunt it? I am sure this isn't the legal route, but if you are more than 450 feet from a house and not on land I don't see the issue. I do totally see the OP's point, tho. But along with the others, I would think that working it out between the two of you is probably the best solution. 

Mike


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

mkroulik said:


> This is an interesting thread, and I think I'm learning a bit. My question is if a public lake has a ton of houses on it, like most due, how the heck would anyone ever be able to hunt it? I am sure this isn't the legal route, but if you are more than 450 feet from a house and not on land I don't see the issue. I do totally see the OP's point, tho. But along with the others, I would think that working it out between the two of you is probably the best solution.
> 
> Mike


Suppose you own a field or obtain permission to hunt a privately owned field..and you go out to hunt it and someone walks out onto your field and starts hunting too. would you be so nonchalant about his trespass? I doubt it. You'd probably think the guy was a scumbag. The same thing applies to hunting and trapping water in front of private property. Trespassing is trespassing. The sticky on the top of the forum explains it pretty good.
_Posted via My Obama Phone_


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm not arguing the point or law with the OP. I think though that there should be a limit. Saying riparian rights extend to the center of the lake seem a bit much. We own lake front property on a decent siege northern lake. It's a mile wide where our property is so that means if someone wants to layout hunt 2000 feet off shore in front of my house that they legally can't without my permission. That seems like a bit much to me. 

Mike


----------

